# Virtual Tours



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

Someone started a thread about a virtual tour of America.  I thought I would expand it with a general thread.

So, the original thread noted Smithsonian Channel's series "Aerial America"

free episodes online

https://www.smithsonianchannel.com/shows/aerial-america


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

Hidden Villages (of Britain)

with *Dame Penelope Anne Constance Keith*, DBE, DL 

free on Amazon Prime...

https://www.amazon.com/Britains-Hidden-Villages/dp/B08SMQ3FDJ


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

I know I have scene a bunch of railway journeys, I think on Netflix, maybe even on regular TV.  One was through Switzerland.  Was great.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

Check out these virtual tours of museums around the world​Take a trip through some of the world’s greatest collections on these virtual museum and gallery tours, no queuing necessary

https://www.timeout.com/travel/virtual-museum-tours


----------



## oldman (May 11, 2022)

I think I may have seen every state that was shown on the SC. I even watch the repeats. They do a great job of presenting the best a state has to offer, including its history. Bourdain also has a travel show that I find interesting. The two shows are very different. Bourdain is more for "what to see and do" type show.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Over PEI


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Canada Over the Edge - Season 1 Episode 7 - Bay of Fundy, New Brunswick


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Canada Over the Edge Season1 11of13 Newfoundland


----------

